# VW MP9 ECU Pinouts



## ashbeggs (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Guys
I'm looking for the wiring diagram for the 2000 model polo. specifically the pinouts of the MP9 ECU.
I've turbo'd my car and using a new EFI (Mr Turbo). 
I'd like to remove the MP9 ECU from the car to use in another car and so need to rewire things such as the Tacho, oil pressure buzzer, water and oil light.
If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be muchly appreciated!!


----------



## 98 swap (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: VW MP9 ECU Pinouts (ashbeggs)*

I need the same thing for mk4 12v vr6. If i find a place I will let you know. And if you find a place please let me know. Thanks


----------



## howdedodee (Aug 22, 2008)

This is not the mp9 but the pinouts and info helped me alot i got jetta mp9 http://gotech.co.za/MFImanual.pdf


----------



## thavinci (Mar 22, 2011)

*Pinouts?*

Has anybody found pinouts on this yet?
I'm looking at wiring my FAN on the radiator back to the ECU....


----------



## aircool3d (Jun 16, 2011)

this system is similar (text is in portuguese)



















translated text

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...q=31oosd.jpg&hl=en&biw=1241&bih=748&prmd=ivns

i am looking for the tachco signal, but is not listed, does anyone know the ecu pin no?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone own a Bently Manual for their car, cause I'm pretty sure they will have a wiring diagram for all of those things and maybe even the headlight switch.


----------



## Nu_GTi (Apr 1, 2012)

aircool3d said:


> this system is similar (text is in portuguese)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pin 9 of the ecu


----------

